

Externalize all Hacker News links - wookiehangover
http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/57563
A greasemonkey script to open all hackernews links into tabs.
======
ScottWhigham
I don't know if Macs are this way but, in Windows, if you click on a link with
the mouse's scroll button, it opens in a tab (thus eliminating the need for
this script as I understand it).

~~~
ionfish
On a Mac you just need to hold down command and click.

Opening links in new windows/tabs is something only the user should have
control over. Hacker News does it right.

